# eScrapper's Material Shopping Cheat Sheet



## victorz

Hello to all eScrappers!
Been reading the forum for past three weeks - great job, guys!

Decided to drop my penny into the community bin.

Attached is the "eScrapper's Material Shopping Cheat Sheet" I am working on. Lots of the data in the document is collected through the Internet. I made this a handy cheat sheet for myself, first of all. No bias numbers here. If you find any odd numbers, please let me know, and I will fix it. Hopefully, it will help you save time and money when calculating your eScrap $$$ worth.

Instead of crawling the Net for indefinite time in the search of contradictory info on PM yields, I think it will benefit everyone to have the most on one page.

NOTE: The list of files is available for revision reference only. Will keep only three downloads of latest revisions. Please make sure you downloaded the latest one with the highest Rev. number.

This documents is distributed free of charge. Not to be sold.
Any comments, corrections and suggestions are very welcome. And please, no BS comments.


----------



## patnor1011

Very nice first post. I would not hesitate to pay few $ on ebay for this, it contain much more info than most of more expensive handbooks in there at the moment. 8)


----------



## micronationcreation

Thanks for the download, are these yields from your own work?


----------



## Palladium

Very nicely laid out indeed! Can anyone verify the data or see any problems?

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## victorz

patnor1011 said:


> Very nice first post. I would not hesitate to pay few $ on ebay for this, it contain much more info than most of more expensive handbooks in there at the moment. 8)


Send these few $$$ to the forum owner! LOL



Palladium said:


> Very nicely laid out indeed! Can anyone verify the data or see any problems?


Yes, please! This data is a result of my research around on the web and some counseling with my country-man friend who does gold refining for more than 20 years!
If you find any typos or doubtful data, please PM me or send me an email that is in the PDF file and I will correct it. As to the layout, I just drafted it. Having 8 years of newspaper/boos designing/publishing experience though. 
If you guys want to add something, go ahead. Send me your info and I will add it into the document. May be this few pages document will grow up into a reference one.



Palladium said:


> Welcome to the forum!


Thanks a lot! Hope to feel myself in the family!


----------



## Palladium

The only part that bothers me is the reference to around the web. As long as those were verifiable sources then were good. The other guys with more experience will look at it i'm sure. I think you did one heck of a job and thank you for openly sharing that with us. Great introduction to the forum for a first time poster. Tell us a little about what got you into this if you don't mind.


----------



## TheGuardian

Thank you very very much for this, almost invaluable.


----------



## victorz

Palladium said:


> The only part that bothers me is the reference to around the web. As long as those were verifiable sources then were good. The other guys with more experience will look at it i'm sure. I think you did one heck of a job and thank you for openly sharing that with us. Great introduction to the forum for a first time poster. Tell us a little about what got you into this if you don't mind.



Presenting so MUCH information is impossible with someone's yield reports. That is the reason why I said "web". I trust this info so much that if not, would not post it here  The sources I used were weighed against each other, compiled and lowest possible yield value was chosen - for yours and mine sake. 

Did you notice Pentium Pro's info there? Many sources claim this particular CPU has 1 g of AU, but we all know it is pure BS. Do you see it in my document? No. I am not selling anything, just sharing my efforts that will be of good use for many.

Regarding myself - it is a long story. Quick bio: My name is Viktor. I am Ukrainian. Speek both Russian, Ukrainian and English. 35 year old, married, have four beautiful children, own two businesses, live in Manitoba (Canada).


----------



## Golddigger Greg

Nicely done!


----------



## ericrm

sorry someting bugs me...
why do i get paid less for k6 than pentium 1(from everyprice list where i look) but from your list k6 contain more gold......................
i dont wanna be the bad guy i just want to know...

edit: for something to share for free, you did put a lot of work into it,nice graphic, nice explanation, you just have colected info on the web and now your trying to get the final aproval before putting it on ebay, right?


----------



## NoIdea

Awsume

Thanks

Deano


----------



## glondor

Super job. I don't see anything misleading in your info. Thanks for the download. Much appreciated. Mike


----------



## jimdoc

I think it looks great also.
Thanks.

Jim


----------



## patnor1011

ericrm said:


> sorry someting bugs me...
> why do i get paid less for k6 than pentium 1(from everyprice list where i look) but from your list k6 contain more gold......................
> i dont wanna be the bad guy i just want to know...
> 
> edit: for something to share for free, you did put a lot of work into it,nice graphic, nice explanation, you just have colected info on the web and now your trying to get the final aproval before putting it on ebay, right?



He do not want. It was me who mentioned it.
What I said and mean was that this info is far more valuable than most of what is on ebay already.
Shouldn't bring up that ebay thing I know.


----------



## ericrm

patnor1011 said:


> ericrm said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry someting bugs me...
> why do i get paid less for k6 than pentium 1(from everyprice list where i look) but from your list k6 contain more gold......................
> i dont wanna be the bad guy i just want to know...
> 
> edit: for something to share for free, you did put a lot of work into it,nice graphic, nice explanation, you just have colected info on the web and now your trying to get the final aproval before putting it on ebay, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He do not want. It was me who mentioned it.
> What I said and mean was that this info is far more valuable than most of what is on ebay already.
> Shouldn't bring up that ebay thing I know.
Click to expand...


no i didnt say it about you making the comment for ebay...
i just find more than suspicious the fact that he obviously put a lot of work in it... to much work ,beautifull well aranged graphic, all those little phrase that are clearly ment to explain something to somebody else than himself, number that just dont fit those k6 are worth less than pentium 1 ,but his list claim that there is more gold in them ... like you say in english i smell a f.....g fish.

edit : i found what i was looking for
half of his number are from THAT list ,
some of his number are from here ------- (((((Gold inside chips (plastic black, flatpacks - not CPU)
low yield - rectangular chips with legs/pins on two sides,eprom like plastic/resin type (less than 1 g per kg)
middle yield - all square and rectangular with pins on all 4 sides and 2 sides pin chips from ram (1-4g per kg)
high yield - flatpacks (black top parts mostly) from south and north bridge BGA type chips from motherboards and video cards (5+ g per kg))))))))
i dont know wher the rest come from

ill say it again this is too well made ... i highly suggest that anyone with protected information take the time to read it before it has gone to far


----------



## victorz

May I ignore unhealthy critics, please? 

I learned many things hatinngere on the forum. Now is my turn to start participating... If someone does not like the info, ignore it!

As to Pentium Pro CPU's, average price for 1 lb - $110 USD. Whatever is sold on eBay over $22 a piece - waste of money. The agiotage on eBay does not justify the ridiculous prices and weird statements regarding Pro's gold yields. It is better to be safe than sorry...


----------



## victorz

patnor1011 said:


> Very nice first post. I would not hesitate to pay few $ on ebay for this, it contain much more info than most of more expensive handbooks in there at the moment. 8)



I actually bought some stuff from you on eBay today.  You can credit my payment back to my PayPal account. LOL


----------



## ericrm

victorz said:


> It is better to be safe than sorry...



i hope that other will also understand that statement in its full meaning


----------



## jmdlcar

victorz said:


> Hello to all eScrappers!
> Been reading the forum for past three weeks - great job, guys!
> 
> Decided to drop my penny into the community bin.
> 
> Attached is the "eScrapper's Material Shopping Cheat Sheet" I just finished working on.
> Hopefully, it will help you save time and money when calculating your eScrap $$$ worth.
> 
> View attachment 1



I can't download these *.PDF files with HP TouchPad when in a attachment it needs to be a link where it is so I can download.

Jack


----------



## TheGuardian

As far as the yield information of CPU's in the file, are these the yields of the pins, or the amount of gold the CPU has in its entirety?


----------



## victorz

TheGuardian said:


> As far as the yield information of CPU's in the file, are these the yields of the pins, or the amount of gold the CPU has in its entirety?



Why would you want to yield just pins? What about caps? Substrates? Gold wires, etc? That sounds like a weird question. In Notes in the document I pointed out that the ceramics should be crushed and milled by a ball crusher / mill, in order to get even the least accessible gold - molded in the ceramics! LOL



jmdlcar said:


> I can't download these *.PDF files with HP TouchPad when in a attachment it needs to be a link where it is so I can download.
> 
> Jack



Jack, I am sorry for your TouchPad! If it does have Android on it, I would recommend installing Dolphin HD WEB Browser, and you will be good to go!


----------



## CBentre

Nice! just what I was looking for. Thanks


----------



## TheGuardian

I mostly am interested in the fiber CPU's besides removing the pins and subsequently the foils from them, what other processes are there to extract the gold in green fiber CPU's?


----------



## patnor1011

victorz said:


> patnor1011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice first post. I would not hesitate to pay few $ on ebay for this, it contain much more info than most of more expensive handbooks in there at the moment. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually bought some stuff from you on eBay today.  You can credit my payment back to my PayPal account. LOL
Click to expand...


No problem with that. But I will have to break in post office drop box first, to retrieve my package as I have put it there couple hours ago. :mrgreen: :lol:
Thanks.


----------



## victorz

Would you guys want more of useful info added into the document? I am just full of ideas. This document is not regarding refining. Just the first step - buy right stuff for right price.

Will upload one more revision to my original post.

If anybody wants to add or correct anything, please contact me.


----------



## jimdoc

victorz said:


> Would you guys want more of useful info added into the document? I am just full of ideas. This document is not regarding refining. Just the first step - buy right stuff for right price.
> 
> Will upload one more revision to my original post.
> 
> If anybody wants to add or correct anything, please contact me.




This is your thread, you can ad more if you got more. 

Maybe in a day or two other members can give their comments for the yields, or any other items that could ad to the list.

Jim


----------



## Palladium

Got no complaints here!


----------



## Geo

ill be doing a test batch in a few days on mixed ram and memory sticks. i can pass what i find along i you would like.


----------



## cerise

Wow great stuff thankyou for posting


----------



## ericrm

victorz said:


> Just the first step - buy right stuff for right price.



dont forget to buy your green fiber cpu at 200$lbs and sell them at 250lbs since this is what they apparently worth by your book. what :shock: not even ebay is paying that price, even that crook from israel is selling them at 30$ lbs :?: :idea: mmmmmm i guess something doesnt add up here.... 

but hey... i will sold all of my green amd fiber at 3.50$ a piece ,witch is a real bargain since they contain more than 5$ of gold each. just pm me 8) 8) 8) im waiting for yall


----------



## ericrm

if im willing to get ban for abusing language to tell the truth about you, i do hope that i will manadge to ring some bell.
Harold i know the rules ,if you wish you can delete my post (anyway my first 200 post where not that good :mrgreen: )


----------



## joem

:shock:


----------



## cnbarr

That escalated quickly, real good vibe in here! It's like daddy just slapped mommy at the dinner table and we're all still trying to eat!!! :evil: :evil:


----------



## Marcel

Well. it´s nice to see that someone has taken his time and skill in order to compile a list of possible yields.
I find it very handy, but not really new to those who often frequent this forum. Actually I see a lot of yields and I know exactly where the numbers came from.
As I myself have made a small book for the german audience, I did have to use yields from internet sources ( and there only a handful out there, we all know them). I think, it doesn´t hurt and makes the document more authentic to simply name the sources of the information.
That is a least what I do, and some have exchanged PMs with me regarding their results and beeing asked for their OK to publish them - naming them or linking them to a thread in the document of course.
Yields may change/become more precise as the one who is conducting the recovery improoves his process or learns new things.
So naming the sources of the yields can help to make this handy document better.
Otherwise it may send people in circles as they read results, they have once published themselves and now regard them as "confirmed", whereby this is not the case.

Marcel


----------



## galenrog

While I have not yet entered the refining world, I have to appreciate the work it took to assemble the information in these documents. You did well. Thank you.


----------



## goldsilverpro

I deleted 3 offensive posts, 2 by victorz and 1 by Eric. Any more from either of you and you will be banned. There won't be another warning. If you want to attack each other, do it by PM. It won't be tolerated on the open forum.


----------



## Cryslarz

I've have been watching my husband , screen name jrmycooke ,spend countless late nights in his shop breaking all those computers and things that I don't even know the names of and him always talking about this site to me and his friends. After all of the times that he said " come look at this Crys" and I would reply " that's nice, when will it turn green" I decided to see what this was all about. My husband set me up an account here and said he always checks this section out first to see what is new. This is my second or third time here and I probably won't come back because of this particular thread. If I wanted to see bad manners and foolish behavior then I would stick around my children's daycare when I pick my children up. If I'm not mistaken, when I first joined, there were several things that I had to read first. One specifically stands out in my mind and that was from one of the controllers of this site and basically said " if you don't have anything nice to say , don't say anything at all". If I needed to give someone a particular piece of information from this site and it lead to this section, I would be embarrassed.


----------



## Palladium

Well that was down right embarrassing for me. :mrgreen:


----------



## micronationcreation

Palladium said:


> goldsilverpro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I deleted 3 offensive posts, 2 by victorz and 1 by Eric. Any more from either of you and you will be banned. There won't be another warning. If you want to attack each other, do it by PM. It won't be tolerated on the open forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got ads on ebay relating to gold refining. I have a program there that i use to capture isp #'s that view my page. I can tell what web site they left before and after they came to mine. Could you pull victorz's isp and send it to me? I ran into another Russian on a board i visit sometimes here a few moths ago and this fellow somehow reminds me of him. I've also been talking to a fellow from Michigan on ebay that just might be the same person. I just like to follow people! :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


No other members object to this kind of behavour :?:


----------



## MMFJ

Palladium said:


> goldsilverpro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I deleted 3 offensive posts, 2 by victorz and 1 by Eric. Any more from either of you and you will be banned. There won't be another warning. If you want to attack each other, do it by PM. It won't be tolerated on the open forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got ads on ebay relating to gold refining. I have a program there that i use to capture isp #'s that view my page. I can tell what web site they left before and after they came to mine. Could you pull victorz's isp and send it to me? I ran into another Russian on a board i visit sometimes here a few moths ago and this fellow somehow reminds me of him. I've also been talking to a fellow from Michigan on ebay that just might be the same person. I just like to follow people! :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

I missed the 'who-ha' of the banned posts (thankfully, I think!), but maybe here's an interesting solution to such things - and, something to make Palladium happy at the same time!

It would take some tiny mods to the forum software (I'm not suggesting I know how, but in a quick search of "phpbb show ip", I got several traces that would be a start for someone that wanted to make them).

Something like (I'll put this in easy-to-understand-for-anyone code type lingo);

//If the user hasn't given a location in their profile, display the IP address of the user
if(!exists($UserLocation)){
echo 'Your IP: ', $_SERVER[’REMOTE_ADDR’];}
else echo $UserLocation;

That way, anyone that wants to just come in and blast garbage can be tracked quite easily (unless they put in a profile location, of course.....). You could also just add their IP to the left-side display under the location, etc. (lots of ways to track such folks online!)

Sorry to stray this off topic - BTW, I think the 'Cheat Sheet' is great!


----------



## Geo

when browsing the internet (in my opinion) its an "at will" adventure. there is no security.unless there is a lock and the website has a secure connection can you assume any level of security. i never use my debit card to order things online, i get a prepaid card from walmart and use that for this reason. if you expect people to not follow you on the web, its better not to log on.is it ok to ask a co-worker what another workers name is? sure it is. is it ok to ask what their address is? kind of creepy, but not against the law. people will only know what you allow them to know and when you log on to the internet, its just like saying hello to the world.


----------



## Palladium

Well that was embarrassing. :mrgreen: 

I make no excuses for what i do. What i do in the larger overall scope of things is for the betterment of the forum. Yes i track people. I track a whole lot of people. I do nothing more than most others, Google included, does. It has served me as well as has it the forum to have these kind of safeguards in place. Sorry if it bothers anyone but their is a lot more goes on here than everyone sees everyday that keeps this forum running smoothly and makes it such an honest place for everyone to come to. I'll crawl back in my whole now! :|


----------



## ericrm

Cryslarz said:


> I've have been watching my husband , screen name jrmycooke ,spend countless late nights in his shop breaking all those computers and things that I don't even know the names of and him always talking about this site to me and his friends. After all of the times that he said " come look at this Crys" and I would reply " that's nice, when will it turn green" I decided to see what this was all about. My husband set me up an account here and said he always checks this section out first to see what is new. This is my second or third time here and I probably won't come back because of this particular thread. If I wanted to see bad manners and foolish behavior then I would stick around my children's daycare when I pick my children up. If I'm not mistaken, when I first joined, there were several things that I had to read first. One specifically stands out in my mind and that was from one of the controllers of this site and basically said " if you don't have anything nice to say , don't say anything at all". If I needed to give someone a particular piece of information from this site and it lead to this section, I would be embarrassed.



i should and will apologize to you cryslarz because it is bad to found something like that when your hopping to see nice and professionnal thing. but to me this man his obviously trying to pull a fast one here ,by faking number (witch i have prooved to be actual with simple cpu exemple).but seeing that nobody seem to care had make me get pretty frustrated. i dont like poeple who cheat and take advantage of other.


----------



## joem

Cryslarz please don't leave. The little bit a rudeness is very out weighed by the amount of help and friendship that goes on here. Please let those attitudes be controlled by the mods and come back. You will be welcomed.


----------



## Geo

hey Palladium, theres nothing wrong with having a hobby like that. at least your up front about it. most sites have tracking cookies and counters to keep up with traffic and its not so obvious to see sometimes.personally, i dont hide my name or where i live. if any members want to swing by my way, you all are welcome (well maybe not all at once :lol: )we'll roast a pig or stalk and kill some vegetables whichever your into.

the animosity in this thread did get a little out of hand. in my opinion, when you post something on the open forum, whether its a process or yield data or any other information thats not copy write material, the person gives up any claim to the information and it becomes part of the public domain. if you experiment and want to keep your results for personal use, do not post it here and expect people not to copy it. Google has a free run of this forum, its not like the information is restricted to only forum members. it would be great to receive credit for work you have done and then contributed but to expect it may be a bit too much to ask for. if your work gets copied and you receive credit, great, you get a pat on the back. if it gets copied and you dont get credit, is it ok to cry foul if you didnt take the time to get it a copy write.

personally, i think victorz did a good job of putting all that together. he stated that any misinformation would be corrected as it was presented and as far as i could tell, i didnt see any copy write material.


----------



## ericrm

geo ,i think your missing two point the first one : http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=15119

the second one is not about copyright, it is about the fact that this guy give a yield list that is obviously *fasle* and *untested*. he lie...............but for what???????? after asking myself that question i have looked at how beatifull and how he did put a lot of work in his document,too much work...too much explaining phrase directly made for poeple that doesnt have a clue about pm........................
i have come to the conclusion that he is colecting information here from the great and nice poeple to get his list corected than sell.......................
but nobody seem to care or even see it..............


----------



## goldsilverpro

Give it up, Eric. You've made your point - several times.


----------



## Geo

i really understand your view on this eric, the guy in the Ebay listing is a crook no doubt about it. as far as this thread goes, its an assumption that the OP has intentions of selling this information. just because someone puts a lot of time and effort into a pdf like that and post it for free does not (in my opinion) show intent. i hope he is honest and it stays a nice piece of work, free to the public and revised as new or better information is presented. i just dont think an assumption shows intent and until we find it for sale or he removes the original file unexpectedly, we shouldnt jump to conclusions.


----------



## silversaddle1

Yield data has always been the "wild west", and always will be.

There will always be variations in yields, no matter what. And everyone on here of all places should know that.

With that being said, I think the PDF is well done, and a good primer for almost anybody in the business.

Yea, there may be a few mistakes in the file, so what? Think you can do better, step right up and swing away.

From what I gathered, this information was offered free of charge to anyone who wanted to look at it.

Good thing Harold didn't get here first, he'd of cleaned house.


----------



## victorz

Palladium said:


> Well that was embarrassing. :mrgreen:
> 
> I make no excuses for what i do. What i do in the larger overall scope of things is for the betterment of the forum. Yes i track people. I track a whole lot of people. I do nothing more than most others, Google included, does. It has served me as well as has it the forum to have these kind of safeguards in place. Sorry if it bothers anyone but their is a lot more goes on here than everyone sees everyday that keeps this forum running smoothly and makes it such an honest place for everyone to come to. I'll crawl back in my whole now! :|



Palladium, are you the webmaster? If you need good SSL, I have a few Comodo Instant SSL Pro certs I can donate to the forum. Those are good for another 1.5 years.


----------



## ericrm

goldsilverpro said:


> Give it up, Eric. You've made your point - several times.


... ok


----------



## Palladium

victorz said:


> Palladium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that was embarrassing. :mrgreen:
> 
> I make no excuses for what i do. What i do in the larger overall scope of things is for the betterment of the forum. Yes i track people. I track a whole lot of people. I do nothing more than most others, Google included, does. It has served me as well as has it the forum to have these kind of safeguards in place. Sorry if it bothers anyone but their is a lot more goes on here than everyone sees everyday that keeps this forum running smoothly and makes it such an honest place for everyone to come to. I'll crawl back in my whole now! :|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palladium, are you the webmaster? If you need good SSL, I have a few Comodo Instant SSL Pro certs I can donate to the forum. Those are good for another 1.5 years.
Click to expand...


I like chess. My only problem is sometimes i like to wear the black hat instead of the white one :mrgreen: 

Glad to see your still here and haven't been deterred.


----------



## samuel-a

Palladium said:


> I like chess. My only problem is sometimes i like to wear the black hat instead of the white one



Reminder to myself: not to upset Ralph :mrgreen:


----------



## lazersteve

Finally got a chance to review the attached guide. It's put together well, and looks generally accurate to my numbers in some cases and off in others. 

There are a few areas my actual yields vary with the sheet, but like silversaddle said, it's a great starting point for the beginner. I would not stake my business's future on the numbers however as there are always variations in yields due to scrap cleanliness, harvesting techniques, refining skill, process used, purity of the final button, and pre-sales scamming of the seller (eg: repainting Pentium Pros with gold paint).

I'm curious if the numbers given in the sheet were based upon actual scrap/cpu lots processed by the author or on surface area calculations? I bet it was from surface area calculations in most cases and the general community concensus in others like the Pd and Ag content of SMDs.

Steve


----------



## samuel-a

lazersteve said:


> I'm curious if the numbers given in the sheet were based upon actual scrap/cpu lots processed by the author or on surface area calculations? I bet it was from surface area calculations in most cases and the general community concensus in others like the Pd and Ag content of SMDs.



I think he mentioned it is based on numers he found here and elsewhere.
I recognize some of my data there. I can confirm the Alpha DEC yield and cermic crystals yield to be right (as to my experience).
As to the MLCC's, it is missing out on the silver (again, according to my experience). I have shared this before, for assorted MLCC's (with solder), Pd can go from 0-3.5% by mass... usually it is around 1-1.5%.
Silver content ranges from 6-10% by mass.

I ran seperatly, some MLCC's from slot cpu's boards only, they resulted: 1.2% Pt , 9% Ag and some Pd.



Since all the info came from the community, I hope it was composed for the community.
I also think that this document was well put together and is a good starting point for a begginer. But yields is an elusive subject and eventually, you must trust your own numbers and documentation.


----------



## victorz

Geo said:


> i really understand your view on this eric, the guy in the Ebay listing is a crook no doubt about it. as far as this thread goes, its an assumption that the OP has intentions of selling this information. just because someone puts a lot of time and effort into a pdf like that and post it for free does not (in my opinion) show intent. i hope he is honest and it stays a nice piece of work, free to the public and revised as new or better information is presented. i just dont think an assumption shows intent and until we find it for sale or he removes the original file unexpectedly, we shouldnt jump to conclusions.



Only God sees my intents are not for any financial gain or something else. If so many people are upset about what I am giving out for free, taking time to gather the info and present it in very friendly, readable for, at the same time being open to correction, to perform (make it better) the document.... still giving it for free... not charging for it... since I have enough of money to live for... you guys put my face into the mud... especially Eric... I really feel abused and unwelcome here. Should I remove the document and just put an END on this? I do not understand the level of unfriendliness and absurd judgement from some people here. I am not an enimy, neither the one who wants to make someone believe that some facts (even if these are unconfirmed) are true... I wanted to share what I use and put a lot of time into it, to help others.... you guys judge me for nothing bad I made... damn it... I am going to delete the files from the upload... if no truthful help or judgement comes to help perfect the info in the document... it turns to be a piece of trash none needs. 

Really sorry that my good and honest intent was accepted by some people as if I am trying to fool or cheat someone... into what? I am not selling anything to anyone!!!

Really frustrated... I thought it is a friendly community of guys who want to help each other... Sorry...


----------



## Palladium

victorz said:


> Geo said:
> 
> 
> 
> i really understand your view on this eric, the guy in the Ebay listing is a crook no doubt about it. as far as this thread goes, its an assumption that the OP has intentions of selling this information. just because someone puts a lot of time and effort into a pdf like that and post it for free does not (in my opinion) show intent. i hope he is honest and it stays a nice piece of work, free to the public and revised as new or better information is presented. i just dont think an assumption shows intent and until we find it for sale or he removes the original file unexpectedly, we shouldnt jump to conclusions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only God sees my intents are not for any financial gain or something else. If so many people are upset about what I am giving out for free, taking time to gather the info and present it in very friendly, readable for, at the same time being open to correction, to perform (make it better) the document.... still giving it for free... not charging for it... since I have enough of money to live for... you guys put my face into the mud... especially Eric... I really feel abused and unwelcome here. Should I remove the document and just put an END on this? I do not understand the level of unfriendliness and absurd judgement from some people here. I am not an enimy, neither the one who wants to make someone believe that some facts (even if these are unconfirmed) are true... I wanted to share what I use and put a lot of time into it, to help others.... you guys judge me for nothing bad I made... damn it... I am going to delete the files from the upload... if no truthful help or judgement comes to help perfect the info in the document... it turns to be a piece of trash none needs.
> 
> Really sorry that my good and honest intent was accepted by some people as if I am trying to fool or cheat someone... into what? I am not selling anything to anyone!!!
> 
> Really frustrated... I thought it is a friendly community of guys who want to help each other... Sorry...
Click to expand...


Your ok Victor. Hang around for a little bit. You just happened to show up in the middle of an ebay scam that was unfolding. If you heard a burglar was in your neighborhood wouldn't you guard your house as well. Keep up the good work. If your intentions are true it will show.


----------



## jimdoc

Wow thanks guys!

The Ebay guy messing with Patnor deserves to get hassled.
I don't think Victorz did. He said he was willing to fix any problems with
the documents. What else could you ask for. He posted here to share with us.
And look how he was treated. Again, thanks guys, or should I say guy.

Jim


----------



## victorz

Palladium said:


> Your ok Victor. Hang around for a little bit. You just happened to show up in the middle of an ebay scam that was unfolding. If you heard a burglar was in your neighborhood wouldn't you guard your house as well. Keep up the good work. If your intentions are true it will show.



Palladium,
have you ever noticed I confronted the eBay scam thing in my document? Why would someone accept me as the one from eBay? I see ridiculous prices that eScrap sells on ebay... that is outrageous, being over the 24K price of gold for the lots of eScrap... I confront it there... and my document is the first one that claims the Pentium Pro has up to 0.5g of Au... and I am being accused by someone because I claimed an old brown AMD be a bit bigger yielding that same Intel green fibre CPU (and it is)? Absurd Eric's comments... this guy takes me as the one that is an awkward one though I am not... 

If I brought some unhealthy rumor into the forum... forgive me guys. I did not intend it. 

Will hang around here for awhile... but all depends on the amount of peer attitude here.

PS. Thank you to everyone that showed a word of support to a newby on this forum.


----------



## Palladium

Your welcome here Victor just as much as the next man is. If we were crucifying people for compiling information then i guess i would be at the top of that list. I was making ebooks and pdf's for the forum many moons before it even became popular.


----------



## CBentre

Well I will tell you first hand that this is a great way to make a noob like myself have a better understanding on how things should be priced out based on yields. Yes not all will agree with me but there is a lot of technical info all in one file. It will ease a lot of peoples minds from having to search through pages and pages of post to find answers. Another thing that should be pointed out is the fact that while yes the yields will fluctuate, but you get a general idea of what to look for so you don't fall as prey to a eBay scam or from others who claim what they have is more valuable then it really is. 
Any business man/woman would appreciate the effort that went into this, thanks again.


----------



## patnor1011

I feel partially responsible at what unfolded here due to my first comment that I would gladly pay for this type of info as it is nicely done. It seems that my unhelpful comment sparkled thought that you might want to sell that document eventually. 
I was only complimenting your work but I chose wrong way. I believe that I explained that to you yesterday in pm. 

I was never implying you are going to sell that. So again sorry for probably leading discussion in here in wrong direction. 
From all what happened in last 24 hours I can assure you that your guide will surface on ebay slightly modified and somebody will be claiming that as his work, experiments, research. It is simply inevitable as content of this forum is being harvested, repackaged and sold as we speak. I believe that all this was caused by bad timing and by my unhelpful unintentional first post where I suggested that ebay value of your work too. Once again sorry about that.

We sometimes react too fast but we have no problem to offer apology if we see that we made mistake. That is what makes this place special.


----------



## ericrm

patnor1011 said:


> I feel partially responsible at what unfolded here due to my first comment that I would gladly pay for this type of info as it is nicely done. It seems that my unhelpful comment sparkled thought that you might want to sell that document eventually.
> I was only complimenting your work but I chose wrong way. I believe that I explained that to you yesterday in pm.


patnor DONT FEEL BAD OR RESPONSIBLE ,your comment have in NO WAY influence my thinking or what i said.


----------



## mls26cwru

i would like to have seen the files if anyone could post/pm/send me a copy, i would be appreciative.


----------



## victorz

mls26cwru said:


> i would like to have seen the files if anyone could post/pm/send me a copy, i would be appreciative.



These are back for download.


----------



## Cryslarz

I am very happy that this was worked out. Not to beat a dead horse but I was shocked to see the verbal assaults back and forth. Water under the bridge for now as the jersey folk would say. My husband has ADD in high def, he actually has it at the opposite end of the spectrum where he is to focused on projects. Your info is something that he would decide to put together before he went to bed just to say he was able to do it and give people a foundation to start from, so your hard work and enthusiasm thats open for correction doesnt send up any red flags here, its a well documemted statistical platform that took alot of work to prepare, so we feel no ill intent.Your work is top notch in my book, just remember..... People are coming here for information and instruction, not a yahoo chat room.
Thank you for your contribution.


----------



## mls26cwru

thanks for posting it back up... i thought the information was very useful and have it saved to my desktop now


----------



## MMFJ

Cryslarz said:


> I am very happy that this was worked out. Not to beat a dead horse but I was shocked to see the verbal assaults back and forth. Water under the bridge for now as the jersey folk would say. My husband has ADD in high def, he actually has it at the opposite end of the spectrum where he is to focused on projects. Your info is something that he would decide to put together before he went to bed just to say he was able to do it and give people a foundation to start from, so your hard work and enthusiasm thats open for correction doesnt send up any red flags here, its a well documemted statistical platform that took alot of work to prepare, so we feel no ill intent.Your work is top notch in my book, just remember..... People are coming here for information and instruction, not a yahoo chat room.
> Thank you for your contribution.


Very well stated, and I'm glad to see you decided to stay - WELCOME!


----------



## victorz

MMFJ said:


> Cryslarz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy that this was worked out. Not to beat a dead horse but I was shocked to see the verbal assaults back and forth. Water under the bridge for now as the jersey folk would say. My husband has ADD in high def, he actually has it at the opposite end of the spectrum where he is to focused on projects. Your info is something that he would decide to put together before he went to bed just to say he was able to do it and give people a foundation to start from, so your hard work and enthusiasm thats open for correction doesnt send up any red flags here, its a well documemted statistical platform that took alot of work to prepare, so we feel no ill intent.Your work is top notch in my book, just remember..... People are coming here for information and instruction, not a yahoo chat room.
> Thank you for your contribution.
> 
> 
> 
> Very well stated, and I'm glad to see you decided to stay - WELCOME!
Click to expand...


I will stay here, no matter what some "foes" do say. 

After my vacation in the end of august I will add more info into the document and will start posting videos on youtube, so stay tuned.


----------



## takenbyvultures

thanks a lot victor, excellent info for reference, Good job =)


----------



## victorz

Ladies and Gentlemen, 
just uploaded rev. 0.7.1 of my document. Added a bit of new info. Please PM me with your recommendations.

A quick note: renamed the title into "eScrap Refiners Gold Mining Guide". If you guys do not stone me with unhealthy criticism, I deeply feel it will grow up into fully fledged book, and my promise to the community - IT WILL STAY FREE, BUT COPYRIGHT PROTECTED.


----------



## Palladium

Very nice work Victor. An added addition that would be nice would be the forum logo and a link to the forum for those who would wish to learn more on the subject.


----------



## victorz

Palladium said:


> Very nice work Victor. An added addition that would be nice would be the forum logo and a link to the forum for those who would wish to learn more on the subject.



Will do this in next Revision.


----------



## stan05

Thanks Victor for this great document. This very valuable information for a beginner like me all in one place,

I dont know if yield are right or not but it great starting point to go shopping for escrap on Ebay or other.

When i will have experiment with escrap i will share my number with you to update or confirm your list of yield

Thanks a lot,

Luc.


----------



## rpg

thank you for your great document. As a thank you note to you and to the board (still learning, your future help is welcomed in advance), I put this spreadsheet together to calculate real time the value of karat and filled gold that I've been selling on Ebay. It can also be used to calculate (based on your document numbers) the value of any scrap. I may eventually change it to use your yields in the calculations. I reserve the right to continue to sell it on ebay. It was developed under Excel 2010. I believe it will also work under Excel 2007. Have not yet tested under Excel 2013.


----------



## madmax

As Newby at this I appreciate the effort that has gone into the work of the Cheat Sheet. It helps me to look at things in a new light.
From the little I've read I think one has to be flexible when looking at yields because there are so many variables that can effect the end result.
I may never get to the refining my own gold but at least I will collect what I can.


----------



## Palladium

madmax said:


> From the little I've read I think one has to be flexible when looking at yields because there are so many variables that can effect the end result.


 
Very wise statement. I can see you have been reading and learned from what you have read.


----------



## AUH-R

Thank you Vic, this is one of the best I have seen and together with my other sources is very handy.

Best wishes,
AuH-R


----------



## AUH-R

Thank you Vic, this is one of the best I have seen and together with my other sources is very handy.

Best wishes,
AuH-R


----------



## total-resale

Awesome! Nice work, thanks!


----------



## tryingtolearn

Nicely done! Thank you -

Can't find info on Sun Micro UltraSparc II CPUs & more ... Any idea where to look, please?

Many Thanks.


----------



## Claudie

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/search.php?keywords=+UltraSparc+II&terms=all&author=&sv=0&sc=1&sf=all&sk=t&sd=d&sr=posts&st=0&ch=300&t=0&submit=Search


----------



## tryingtolearn

Many Thanks, Claudie, for all these threads!


----------



## Anonymous

To add to your list- VIA C3 processor 1.2GHz - just had assayed at 0.1G per processor i.e. 2.93G per Kg


----------



## zingermetals

wow,awesome pdf!


----------



## NobleMetalWorks

TheGuardian said:


> As far as the yield information of CPU's in the file, are these the yields of the pins, or the amount of gold the CPU has in its entirety?



The numbers reflect the total amount of Au, using best possible practices and yielding the maximum per each.

Also, don't expect those numbers if you are recovering from small lots of material, you are not going to get those numbers from single CPUs, it's far more difficult to recover from small lots rather than larger.

Scott


----------



## sahana

Nice sharing.Interesting


----------



## jimdoc

sahana said:


> Nice sharing.Interesting



Don't think of adding any spam to your posts.


----------



## jimdoc

Bump back to the top

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=15104#p152722


----------



## justme2

The pdf is great for some one looking for a guide to shoot for, like me. The results will vary as stated by others, depending on several factors. Any one with a little common sense realizes that. If they don't have that common sense, they probably shouldn't try this. Thank you V for the work and effort. Just my .02 mcw


----------



## heliman4141

Really, really, enjoyed the pdfs.
Loved the beautiful pics included in the presentation. Im a visual type fella. :mrgreen: 
Also a super big fan of finger foils, so thanks for that data.
Really old Gold plated pins get my mouth watering also. Ive got several lbs. of some really heavily plated clean dull dark Gold (no solder or silver) oldies that im saving till I know 100% what im doing.
The data to be had everywhere on GRF is just well...........staggering..............and never ending..................


Dave


----------

